# Any one breeding Schmalkadens?



## Bluholly (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello, I am wondering if anyone is raising Schmalks, I would like to find some yellows or reds. I have blacks and enjoy them very much. There is very little info on them,even less on people who may have them..... Blu.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Then why don't you post some picures?


----------



## Bluholly (Oct 28, 2008)

I need to make some pictures. I did find some pictures .....www.aviculture-europe.nl/nummers/O9OE3AO4.PDF.


----------



## Bluholly (Oct 28, 2008)

sorry,that is all the address letters....I can't seem to open it. Works fine in my book mark...??????


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I keep Schmalkadens but All of mine are Black. They are a very interesting & beautiful breed. I have photos but I do not know how to include them on a post yet. If some one could tell me I would appreciate it. I have a Toll Free # 800-527-0918. Regards Danny Joe


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Bluholly said:


> Hello, I am wondering if anyone is raising Schmalks, I would like to find some yellows or reds. I have blacks and enjoy them very much. There is very little info on them,even less on people who may have them..... Blu.


*This site might help you? http://www.aviangems.com/jandhlofts/Schmalkaden Mooreheads.htm*


----------



## Bluholly (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you! The blues are pretty too. I really like that dark large eye,very expressive. I hope one day to have an Avery just for them. For now they have to share with the trumpeters. They seem so formal,all dress d up and no where to go


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also you may check here in the classidfieds..

http://www.purebredpigeon.com/classifieds.htm


----------



## Bluholly (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you Spirit Wings. I will inquire.


----------

